

Wikipedia's new definition of truth. - socratees
http://tech.slashdot.org/tech/08/10/21/1657256.shtml

======
wmf
Wrong headline. "The threshold for inclusion in Wikipedia is verifiability,
not truth"

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Verifiability>

Wikipedia has not attempted to redefine the concept of truth. There is a point
buried in here -- Wikipedia thinks something else is more important than the
truth -- but these headlines obscure it.

